# Getunete Wakü Tyfocor ls



## Operator (7. Mai 2009)

*Getunete Wakü Tyfocor ls*

So ich bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen Pc mit Wakü zusammen zubauen

Da wir gerade eine Solaranlage aufs Dache bekommen ist mir die Idee kommen

*Das Wasser durch Tyfocor Ls zu ersetzten*
hat das jemand schon mal gemacht ?!
Kann das funktionieren
Bringt das etwas mehr wärme wird abtransportiert?

Hier nochmal was zum tyfocor ls
http://www.as-solar.com/images/stories/solarthermie/tyfocor_ls.pdf

So das soll dann mein pc werden
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/53006-i-need-tipps-und-help.html

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Mfg Operator


----------



## Dr.House (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Getunete Wakü Tyfocor ls*

Aus den aufgelisteten Eigenschaften ist zu entnehmen:

Konzipiert für Vakuumbetrieb,
für hohe Temperaturen usw.

alles nicht ganz auf WAkü´s konzipiert. 

Nimm am besten G48 von BASF aus dem Baumarkt -ist günstig und gut. 

Wenn du niedrigere Temps bei deiner Wakü erwartest durch das vermutlich teuere Zeug , wird es wenn nur um paar 0,X  Grad gehen.


----------



## Operator (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Getunete Wakü Tyfocor ls*

Achso ok
Ob es teuer ist weiß ich nicht ich hab hier jedenfalls nen paar liter hier rumstehen also das sollte nicht das problem sein ;P
ist halt nur die frage ob das irgendwie meine wakü elemente zerstört


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Getunete Wakü Tyfocor ls*

Ließt sich wie ne stinknormale Mischung aus Wasser, nem mehrwertigen Alkohol und n paar Korrosionsschutzzusätzen - Unterschied zu normalen Waküs liegt höchstens im etwas weiteren Temperaturspektrum, dass man nicht nutzen will, und dem noch geringeren Wasseranteil, der sich offensichtlich negativ auf die Wärmekapazität auswirkt.
Also: Sollte man nehmen können, aber ich versteh definitiv nicht, wieso man das wollen sollte.


----------

